# boss von hogg phelps



## iluvmyGSD (Jul 18, 2007)

this is my dog boss...i had him on here a while back when he was about 2 1/2- 3 months old......he is about 9 months old now....how is he looking?


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

looking pretty handsome!!


----------



## VKristallaugen4 (Oct 5, 2005)

Looking VERY nice I would say!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Looks older than 9 months.. HANDSOME hunka hunka!!


----------



## suzklau (Dec 27, 2007)

He is gorgeous! Such an intense look in his eyes! He deserves his name 'Boss'!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Nice montage of photos of a great looking dog!


----------



## iluvmyGSD (Jul 18, 2007)

thanks for the compliments everyone...


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Excellent color, very masculine head and ear set. His eyes should be darker. Good angulation front and rear and he looks quite balanced. Flat withers on an otherwise good topline. His croup should be longer. It is hard to see his feet, but they look good. Very good bone.


----------



## Bluewolf (Apr 20, 2006)

I can't be of much service here other than to say you have a handsome boy! How tall is he? He does look older than 9 months, and like Lisa said, he has good bone and a nice masculine head. Solid male


----------



## iluvmyGSD (Jul 18, 2007)

im not sure how tall he is, i will measure him soon and let yall know...

lhczth --- would his eye color be considered a serious fault...even tho his coat pigment is dark?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

No, just a fault.


----------



## iluvmyGSD (Jul 18, 2007)

thanks


----------



## iluvmyGSD (Jul 18, 2007)

i almost forgot about this....just wanted to let the curious know that i measured boss yesterday and i believe he is 24 1/2 (maybe 25) inches...its kind of a pain to do isn't it.?..lol..i tried to weigh him but i just can't pick him up anymore...so thats my weight result=="to heavy to pick up"...ill have to get my DH to help me when he feels like it (prob never)..lol...but i last weighed him about 2 months ago and he was 70lbs then...but i know in this age alot changes in two months..


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

The two things that I notice are good strong coloring in the coat and a good ear set. Nice looking boy!


----------



## iluvmyGSD (Jul 18, 2007)

thank you vinnie


----------

